# What Does a Side-flopped Bunny Indicate?



## Jenk (Aug 3, 2008)

Isa bun lying on its sidea pretty solid guarantee that it's feeling comfortable (e.g., no major gas pain, etc.)?

My vet has said that, "generally," a bun lying on its side is feeling comfy. But I'm wondering if some buns can still flop while feeling uncomfy.

Thanks,

Jenk


----------



## polly (Aug 3, 2008)

I only see mine flopped when they are happy and sleepy or dennis just does it for fun  i think if they are having problems gut wise they tend not to flop and sit hunched or with the back legs out behind them


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 3, 2008)

I've only seen mine flop on their side when they are really comfortable and feeling secure. (My bunnies are both the nervous type so they will only side flop when they feel "safe")

The one time I've seen gas pains, it was an uncomfortable looking hunched position with constant repositioning to try to get comfortable. This was coupled with a slightly raised bum, and you could tell the bunny was uncomfortable. It was different from all other loafs / flops that I was used to seeing.

So I'd say it's a pretty safe bet that a standard side flop is a comfortable bunny that's not having gas pains.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 3, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> i think if they are having problems gut wise they tend not to flop and sit hunched or with the back legs out behind them


Actually, Zoe does, at times, lie with her back legs stretched out behind her. I can't say that her butt looks to be raised into the air; and she doesn't necessarily switch positions often in order to get comfy. She'll just lie with her legs stretched behind her like a frog's. I'm not sure if it's an "okay" position now....


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> She'll just lie with her legs stretched behind her like a frog's. I'm not sure if it's an "okay" position now....



I love the froggie flop! It's my favorite one  








I wouldn't worry about this position too much...Billy only does froggie flops when he's really comfy


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 3, 2008)

I've never seen one of mine flop when they aren't comfy! Usually it reassures me a lot of the time that my bunnies ARE happy and do feel comfortable in our home- especially since we've moved- seeing them get more and more comforable and more 'willing' to flop has been a great milestone for us!  A flopped bunny is also the cutest sight! 


Chalk did flop funny once though, the day after she'd had her operation, and her ears felt funny and she was breathing really fast and seemed very lethargic, but I knew that at this time she was in pain and not eating/pooing very much... She was also in the litter tray as well, which is very rare for her...

I don't say that to worry you though- with Chalk that flop was very obviously to do with pain from her operation and being unable to sit comfortably the right way up, and Chalk must just be weird cos like Polly says, normally a bunny in pain will 'hunch up'. I'd say maybe 99.5% of the time, a flopped bunny= happy bunny!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 3, 2008)

Generally, a side flopped bunny is pretty comfortable. Mine willlay all stretched out on their side, eyes half closed... Dead bunny flop? (Sometimes I'm convinced they are dead! And they look SO annoyed when I disturb them!)

And they will lay with their feet all stetched out behind them... making the Flemish almost a meter long! And they look quite comfy to me. I don't notice any distress.

A rabbit in discomfort, gas, stasis, pain of any kind, looks different. And if you know your rabbit, you will see it right away. Their eyes look different, they tend to hunch and sit all tucked up, they tend to shift their weight from side to side...They don't want to move, won't come when called, may not take a treat... you know something is wrong. 

The only time I've seen a bunny stretched out in discomfort was from heat stroke. The rabbit was all stretched out with it's head thrown back at an unusual angle, and it was drooling and wet around the mouth. We saved it, but it took a lot of effort to get it's body temperature down and stablize it. But just looking at her, it was very obvious thatshe was in distress.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 3, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> The one time I've seen gas pains, it was an uncomfortable looking hunched position with constant repositioning to try to get comfortable. This was coupled with a slightly raised bum, and you could tell the bunny was uncomfortable. It was different from all other loafs / flops that I was used to seeing.
> 
> So I'd say it's a pretty safe bet that a standard side flop is a comfortable bunny that's not having gas pains.


At times, Zoe seems possibly uncomfy. I say _possibly _because she never remains in a traditionally-pained position for hours on end--which would give me more of a clue. Instead, she winds upresting in the "loaf" (legs-under-the-body) position, or stetched out on her side.

This morning, I heard her tummy gurgling/popping from 3-4 ft. away. :shock: I've since given her three Simethicone doses, the last one at 12 pm.Within the past two hours, I've seen her lying on her side (and she's currently looking sleepingin the "loaf" position).

Spaz that I am...I'll still call her vet tomorrow for advice--especially since I need to ask a question regarding Emma's care, anyway. (Gawd, it's so bad when _everyone_ at the vet's office knows your name, and the receptionists have your phone number memorized. )


----------



## Jenk (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine, MINE, _MINE_, _*MINE!!!*_ _*deep air intake* :thud:_

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> I love the froggie flop! It's my favorite one


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 3, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> Mine, MINE, _MINE_, _*MINE!!!*_ _*deep air intake* :thud:_



LOL Jenk :biggrin2: Billy does have a way of making everything look especially cute, doesn't he? 

Anyhow, I like the way BlueGiants worded her post, that if you know your bunny you'll know when something is off. Unfortunately, yours have had a lot more off days than the normal bunny so it becomes increasingly difficult to gauge what is normal for them and what isn't :?. When you have so many health scares it does tend to keep you on your toes for any signs of possible recurrence. I really hope things turn around for you and the buns :hug:


----------



## Jenk (Aug 3, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Billy does have a way of making everything look especially cute, doesn't he?


Uh-yup. He certainly does. He'd hate this, I know, but I just want to gently hold him down and smooch on him. 



> ...If you know your bunny you'll know when something is off. Unfortunately, yours have had a lot more off days than the normal bunny so it becomes increasingly difficult to gauge what is normal for them and what isn't :?. When you have so many health scares it does tend to keep you on your toes for any signs of possible recurrence. I really hope things turn around for you and the buns. :hug:



Believe me, my toes are _exhausted_ from being on them 24/7.  

I would _love_ to know what's normal, if only just for my girls. But when things _appear_ to be running normally for even a few weeks (if I'm lucky),Zoe's poops go haywire...or her gut gets ungodly loud...or Emma turns on a dime and goes off her hay/water due to shedding/stasis issues....:shock: 

What I wouldn't give for two months straight of _no_ pet medical issues....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 3, 2008)

*:nonono:Billy is MINE! he just doesn't live with me.....*

*yet.*

*Jenk wrote: *


> Mine, MINE, _MINE_, _*MINE!!!*_ _*deep air intake* :thud:_


----------



## Jenk (Aug 4, 2008)

*:duel:duel:duel*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *:nonono:Billy is MINE! he just doesn't live with me.....*
> 
> *yet.*
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 4, 2008)

yah, my bunnies flop out when happy and relaxed. the shelter bunnies, though, seem to flop more when they're hot and tired too. i think of it like a person lying on the couch, with arms and legs out streched.


----------



## Becca (Aug 4, 2008)

Nibbles scares me when he does it :shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 5, 2008)

Please overlook the mess in the back! I know, Snuff isa messy bunner that wastes his hay(and kicks poop back there), little turd.

Yeah, when in pain, they'll sit hunched from what I've learned, not experienced.


Anywho, I just wanted to post this for you Jenk! A Snuff, flopped out!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 5, 2008)

Awwww! I :hearts Snuff!!


----------



## Jenk (Aug 5, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Yeah, when in pain, they'll sit hunched from what I've learned, not experienced.


Zoe lies like that most of the time when on her side; sometimes she leans oddly against something (like her x-pen wall). 

She doesn't give me the "classic" signs of gut troubles (e.g., sitting hunched, grinding her teeth) until shedoes what she did last night: Flopped into her bed and didn't leave itall night (nearly nine hours). 

She finally left it moments ago to groom herself, but I'm still calling the vet; he should at least palpitate her. (I can't tell if a cecum is enlarged or not, etc.)


> Anywho, I just wanted to post this for you Jenk! A Snuff, flopped out!


Super cute!


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 5, 2008)

In my experience with my buns, yes. I have worried and worried over them about some little thing only a bunny momma would notice. And then they go and flop out, feet stretched out and all, like they are saying, "see Mom, I'm cool. Stop fussing over me" :biggrin2:


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 5, 2008)

*Oh yeah, I love that one too! My buns invented the froggy flop :clapping:


Jenk wrote: *


> Mine, MINE, _MINE_, _*MINE!!!*_ _*deep air intake* :thud:_
> 
> *Little Bay Poo wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 5, 2008)

jamie does that when he's resting. normaly if he's really tired he'll just flop


----------

